# Chuck Roast Help...



## The Missing Link (Oct 8, 2005)

I would like to try a chuck roasts. I need some information on how and what it take to smoke a chuck roasts?

What the temp of the smoker?
What would be the internal temp of the meat when done?
How long? 

Thanks for your help,
Missing Link.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 8, 2005)

**Moving to BBQ section** :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 8, 2005)

I new  that I should have made this it on post thanks greg.


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2005)

Link

I'm with you on this one. I've never done a chuck roast/roll. I know there's a difference but I don't know what it is. Except one is bigger than the other. I'm really interested in what rub to use. What rub are you using?

Griff


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 9, 2005)

I have never done one. The one that larry did last week look very good to me so I was asking for some more information about them. The rub I will be useing would be my own that I have made I like it but I fill that it stall needs some works on it.


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2005)

Link, what Jeff said should get you there.  Just pretend it is pork.  There is enough fat in the meat to get you to 190-200*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2005)

Link when I do the chuck roasts I cook them like the guys have already said, just like a butt.  Keep the pit temp between 225-250.  Except I foil the CR's around 165*, until they reach around 195*. They are extremely tasty pieces of meat, you will not regret doing one for sure.  I finished off the rest of the one I did last weekend the other night, used it for taco's.  Good luck and post lot's of pic's when do it!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys. this is one I'm going to have to try sometime next weekend. Were can I get some of the Head Country rub at?

Thanks again,
Missing Link.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Or here.. http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Rubs.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> The Joker":zd64e08y]Or here.. [url="http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Rubs.html said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

